# Tankmates for C. Afra (Jalo Reef)



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

I need suggestions for my 55 gal. based around a group of Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef. Need suggestions for two more species that wouldn't cause too much aggression.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yellow labs and rusties.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

_Cynotilapia_ sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove and _Iodotropheus sprengerae_. You could also try out one of the _Cyno._ sp. "Mbamba" -types as well.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

Yellow labs and rusties sound good. Could I add blue dolphins if I upgraded the tank to 75?


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Possibly, Blue Dolphins are pretty large fish. The general rule for 75G is 4 species though... I'd say it's worth a shot :thumb:


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

could also maybe too add pseudotropheus elongatus


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I think elongatus would not mix well with a blue/black C. afra species...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which blue dolphin? The hap (moorii, 9") would be better in a 72" tank and the mbuna (Metriaclima dolphin) is a blue barred fish, which you already have in your cyno.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

The moorii.

I'm not familiar with dimensions, I know they vary, but how many gallons is 72"?
And would that be big enough to house maybe just the moorii, malawi sand divers, and a couple other species? Leaving the c. afra, labs, and rusties in the 55.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

72" is typically 125g/150g/180g if I remember correctly. At least our 125g is 72"....


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

ok so if I got a 125gal (maybe up to 150, if needed, but i would rather stick with 125) , 72" long I could house the moorii and malawi sand divers...along with 3-4 other smaller species? Sorry I know this is off topic of post but I didn't feel the need to start a new thread with a similar question.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the scientific name for malawi sand divers? Six species with at least one of them big like the dolphins sounds like a lot for a 72" tank.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

Fossochromis rostratus. Can get up to 16". Is a 72" tank big enough for one? If so, I would like 1m:4f Moorii, then the one Fossochromis rostratus.......how many other species could I add to my tank and what size range should I be looking at? I would like as many species as possible so I would rather go with a few smaller species rather than another larger one.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

With that Fossochromis rostratus in there, the "smaller" species would need to be 6" or better - or else they are likely to become lunch. The moorii are also a large species, but really docile, so tankmates shouldn't be too rowdy. Some larger Pseudotropheus acei might work, if you want to mix mbuna an haps.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

why_spyder said:


> I think elongatus would not mix well with a blue/black C. afra species...


I had elongatus and afra in my 125 gal together for years. They never messed with each other. In fact, I had two elongatus males, one claimed each side of the tank and one shared part of his territory with my male afra... They never bothered each other's females either. They females looked very different from each other. Elongatus females were brown, larger, heads shaped different, afra were smaller and purplish.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> With that Fossochromis rostratus in there, the "smaller" species would need to be 6" or better - or else they are likely to become lunch. The moorii are also a large species, but really docile, so tankmates shouldn't be too rowdy. Some larger Pseudotropheus acei might work, if you want to mix mbuna an haps.


How many other 6"-8" species could I add with the F. Rostratus and the Moorii?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe 1 or 2 others, such as Copadichromis borleyi or Protomelas annectens. You would definately need the 125 or larger tank, though.


----------



## LanceN34 (Mar 24, 2011)

I would skip on the Fossochromis rostratus, too big and just not that attractive compared to other malawi cichlids. I would stick with your original stock request. If you did a 125 you could go with Afra, Yellow labs, Rusty and Moorii. That would be a pretty cool mix with minimal aggression.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The rostratus is big, yes, but I would argue that a nice male could compete with just about anything appearance-wise. Sure, you could go with Rusty's, Yellow Lab's and Afra's, and it would look great - but if you're willing and able to provide the space needed to keep some of the larger species then go for it! It's all a matter of personal preference, of course, but I think it would be a really neat cross-section of life in the lake to watch a group of C. moorii an P. annectens following a 10" rostratus around the tank just like in nature. Add some C. borleyi (Kadango) to occupy the mid-level water and rocks, and it would make for a beautiful and really interesting set up. I say go for something different and go big! Best of luck, and keep us posted on how it turns out. :thumb:


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> It's all a matter of personal preference, of course, but I think it would be a really neat cross-section of life in the lake to watch a group of C. moorii an P. annectens following a 10" rostratus around the tank just like in nature.


That's exactly why I want to keep those two together.


----------

